# Pizza - BAD!!



## Clarity (Jan 21, 2001)

Okay, I've been out of college for about 4 years... but until recently I didn't know what triggered my IBS. I found out a lot of it was spagetti sauce/pizza sauce. I must of ate a pizza or calzone once a day in college... no wonder I had bouts of diarreah/gas/cramps everyday! Pizza is a staple in college, I understand... but try going without for a few weeks (stay off the pop at the same time) and just see what happens... you might be amazed! I wish I had known! Good luck!


----------



## linnie (Jan 7, 2002)

hey,i don't eat much pizza except on the weekends, and i've found it hasn't been a huge problem. but that's just me personally. even if it is, after you've hit the town and it's 3 am all you want is a few slices of warm cheese pizza (or poutine, if anyone knows what i'm talking about)...how could anyone deny themselves that?







i know that going out makes my IBS symptoms worse, but sometimes you just gotta do it. if your IBS cleared up though, after you stopped eating sauce based stuff, that'd be pretty interesting, and i'd wish to be so lucky.


----------



## Doveypoo (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm a delivery driver at PIZZA HUT, its sooooo hard not to eat pizza at work. And it sucks when youre hit with a sudden attack IN THE CAR en route to the house youre delivering to. Waaaaa







I get them sometimes in the middle of class. Ugh.







Dove


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Don't eat that day b4 going to work or class. Yes it may sound unhealthy and not good but hey it feels a hell of a lot better not having attacks in those places. And you won't die from skipping meals some days.


----------

